# KRK RP6 G2 vs. Behringer B2031A



## Heineken (Nov 20, 2009)

My brother in law owns a set of the KRK RP8's and they sound so nice, but that might be overkill for what I need and out of the price range, so I've decided between the KRK RP6's or the Behringer B2031A.

I've read good reviews for both, just wondering which one will give me the most bang for my buck! Unfortunately I don't think the local L&M has both in stock so I'm gonna go off of your feedback!


----------



## vansinn (Nov 20, 2009)

Being kinda in the same position as you, I haven't listened to newer Behringers and don't own either of those speakers, so don't just take my comment..

I think the KRK's will give you a more honest and detailed image.
Since Behringer's are fairly cheaper, I'd consider the 3031A model, which may go deeper. Whether or not it's honest/neutral enough I can't say.
One thing I haven't gotten verified is that some say ribbon tweeters can be almost too transparent or 'airy', but this may be hype..


----------



## Heineken (Nov 20, 2009)

I just hope the bass response of the 6" drivers on the KRK set will be sufficient enough for my purposes, not like I'm mixing techno or rap.

That and Behringer makes crappy speakers from my experience, at least with their guitar/bass cabs, so I don't know if i can trust droppin coin on their monitors.


----------



## Triple7 (Nov 20, 2009)

Also check out the M-audio BX5a's, I am actually ordering a pair as we speak.

It was between the BX5a's and the KRK's, both get really great reviews but I decided to go with the BX5a's because I found a website that sells them for $230 instead of the original $300 price tag.

If you decide to go M-audio, PM me and I will give you the link to the website.


----------



## Zami77 (Nov 20, 2009)

i would say krk rokit's. theyre prob the best in their price range.


----------



## Heineken (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, I decided to spend a little more and finance a set of KRK Rokit8's, kinda glad I did cause I like knowing I have the extra headroom.


----------



## Splees (Nov 21, 2009)

In my experience the KRK rokits responded better to more modern and aggressive music. I just didn't care for the low end response, it didn't translate well for me. I have a pair of the 2030a's it seems more neutral to me. it's not as clear though. 

right now I'm using some yamaha hs50m's. much more detail than the other two. it lacks a lot of low end though. so I'm picking up a sub the first chance I get.


----------

